# Aftermarket parts for 1/24 BF 109G



## supernova46 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any aftermarket products for Trumpeters 1/24th scale Messerscmitt BF109G ie; struts, tires, resin cockpit and the Daimler Benze engine. Thanks ahead of time.:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All I can suggest is go to www.squadron.com and do a search. If anybody has it, they will.


----------



## stevegallacci (May 20, 2010)

Contact Resin (SP?) did some tires when the first kit came out, but looked like little more than direct copies of the kit parts. I don't know of any other stuff, but have considered producing some detail/correction parts myself. The one item I'm sure to do eventually is a correct base line 'G engine cowl and spinner and a corrected "streamlined" 'G-10/'K cowl. A '109K cockpit may follow.


----------

